# Pectic Enzyme (?)



## PPBart (Nov 23, 2009)

A few questions about use of pectic enzyme:

Is PE affected by the temperature of the must when added? In other words, if the must is 50F or 70F, does it act differently? 

I've noticed that recipes call for varying rates of PE dose, from 1/8-tsp to 1-tsp per gallon. What happens if you add (significantly) more PE than called for? Is there some adverse consequence to the wine?

I've always added PE to the must prior to starting fermentation. Can it be added after fermentation is done if the wine is still hazy?

Thanks in advance,

Bart


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 23, 2009)

Bart the only comment I have is based on experience. I mixed up a batch of wine. I was sure I had PE on hand, after I added everything else, I realized I was mistaken. I went ahead and pitched the yeast and after ferment was done in the primary. I added the proper amount and let it sit for twelve hours before transfering to the secondary and it seemed to work as good just as if I would have added it before the yeast. Can't tell you if this was the proper way, but, it did work. PE winn NOT work while it is fermenting, but I assume, and I may be wrong that you could add it if it was still hazy.

I have a feeling others will tell you there are better ways to help clear the haze after fermentation.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 23, 2009)

PE is not effected very much at all until the temps start to rise above 80 and then it starts to decline as far as effectiveness. Pectic enzyme will settle out so its no big deal as long as you a re not trully adding way too much.


----------



## Mud (Nov 23, 2009)

As far as amounts are concerned...I'd follow instructions on the package, not the recipe. Not all PE is created equal.


----------



## PPBart (Nov 24, 2009)

Mud said:


> As far as amounts are concerned...I'd follow instructions on the package, not the recipe. Not all PE is created equal.



That brings up the question: is there some standard "concentration" of PE?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 24, 2009)

Each manufacturer has its on concentrations of the product so really there i none. There is also liquid and powder form. Just follow the directions on the bottle or bag of pectic enzyme you have but dont be afraid to add a little extra to fruits wines that have a lot of pectin like apple and peach.


----------



## Luc (Dec 11, 2009)

A bit late however I recommend everyone interested in the effects of pectic enzymes to read my essays over these starting with this one:

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/02/het-belang-van-pecto-enzymen-need-for.html

and more importantly this one:

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/01/avonturen-op-het-pecto-pad-deel-2.html

The last on e deals with all things that affect the enzymes like temperature, sulphite alcohol and yeast.

And to answer another question regarding this, there is no harm in doubling, tripling or even quadrupling the dose that is on the packaging when using powdered enzymes. They do no harm and leave no off-taste. 

Luc


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice to see you posting Luc


----------



## Woodbee (Dec 11, 2009)

madmikes plus 0ne. You have been missed.


----------



## BobF (Dec 11, 2009)

Luc said:


> A bit late however I recommend everyone interested in the effects of pectic enzymes to read my essays over these starting with this one:
> 
> http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/02/het-belang-van-pecto-enzymen-need-for.html
> 
> ...


 
Great info, Luc. How many jars of apple sauce did you happen to have on hand that day?


----------



## Old Philosopher (Dec 22, 2009)

Luc said:


> A bit late however I recommend everyone interested in the effects of pectic enzymes to read my essays over these starting with this one:
> Luc



Thanks again, Luc. Saved me a lot of time and energy.


----------

